# GE Dryer making loud scraping noise



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

It may be the bearing that the back part of the dryer drum spins on. This happen to me many years ago. I do not recall the details in replacing it but I believe I had to roll the dryer on its face and then remove the back panel to get to a mounting bracket for the drum. After this mounting bracket was removed, the bearing was exposed and replaced. Back then, the bearing appeared to be made of leather material. This was for a General Electric dryer.


----------



## mcates (Dec 28, 2007)

I have fixed the noise...now it smells like something is burning....


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Unfix what you just did. If something else goes wrong while making adjustments to the original problem, then it may be time for a dryer mechanic. You have to weigh the expense of his labor and cost of materials against a new dryer. I am not a dryer mechanic but I am handy. What did you do to fix the original problem?


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Did you find out what was making the scrapping noise?

If you need parts for your dryer here is a good place to get appliance parts.

Have your model number ready.


----------

